
Ask HN: How to filter Bitcoin, ico, blockchain - thx4thefish
Hi,<p>This may just be a general question, but in my case I would like to know what method I can use to filter out the bitcoin, distributed ledger, ico, digital currency, satoshi etc...threads on HN.
======
PaulHoule
I am writing up an article about my system for filtering HN right now.

I wouldn't have seen this post if it wasn't an 'Ask'.

------
sharemywin
I'm interested in a filtering method as well.

